# Back Rack Pics?



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Hey. Any of you guys that got Back-Rack's post some pic's with your light's on them. I need some layout ideas for when i order mine. Thanks.


----------



## Gix1k4

Here's mine, but if you do a search you'll find more.


----------



## f250man

Here you go here are pics of the one I built and the lights mounted.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71506


----------



## ColliganLands

heres a bunch of mine in this thread
progresses as ive added on to it
there a toolbox on it now as well *(pics to come tomorrow)
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65656


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

f250man.... Do you have any plans? Like blueprints? Oh and how does it mount just bolted to the bed or to the cab? How do those spot's help for backing up? I know my dad's 1500 gmc has horrible back up lights and i wanted to do something either on the rack or under the bumper.


----------



## ColliganLands

back racks bolt to the bed through the "stake pockets"


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Oh okay. Colligan.... what kind of bar do you have?


----------



## ColliganLands

whelen LED liberty


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

How much did that puppy cost?


----------



## ColliganLands

1850 with a switch pannel
i installed it all myself


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

2000 dollars! OMG!


----------



## ColliganLands

actually a good deal on that lol
yea its a lot but it was worth it to me
it also the fully loaded top of the line one you can get one for cheaper i just decided i wanted the best one they made


----------



## vincent

Code 3 rotator on top with cat lights on the sides.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Do you NEED L.E.D or can you go regular?


----------



## ColliganLands

personal preference i like the leds becasue they use less power the bar has more of a "low profile" look and they're extremely bright


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Yeah that was my thinking too. Do the LED's make that whining noise?


----------



## ColliganLands

no noise at all the. even the flashers(takedowns/alleys) dont make any noticeable noice
the hideaways still make the annoying clicking noise so you just turn the radio up a little bit lol


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

lol yeah. Well im the type that wants something that pays for itself and outlasts others.


----------



## ColliganLands

id say the leds will do that for you
supposed to the most efficient thing 100,000 hours burn time or something like that plus less strain on the trucks electrical system


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Did you hard wire yours or use the cigarette lighter cord?


----------



## ColliganLands

its hard wired
the full size bar cant be cig corded i dont think 
there was something like 30 wires coming out of the bar took me 2 days to figure it all out lol


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Haha oh geez. Im only 16! I should have one hell of a time. Good thing my dad went to electrcal school lol.


----------



## ColliganLands

haha my dad is a 30 year chrysler tech and he used to do installs into the intrepids for the FBI AND state police so he helped a bit and im only 18 so


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Lol well if i run into any problems can i pm you?


----------



## ColliganLands

yea sure ill see what i can do to help


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

I'll mek sure to post pic's though. Im looking at the mini justice or liberty.


----------



## ColliganLands

mini versions you can cig plug and they wont have as many wires if you decide to hardwire it
for the price( 500-700 i think) id say go for the mini justice it has more leds and is a little bigger than the liberty i think. theres some videos on here of both if you search for them
pictures are always great lol


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Lol well most likely i'll hardwire it since it will be going on the rack. I'll end up running the wires through the tubes of the rack and into the cab and hide them under the door sill i think. But more led's the better lol


----------



## ColliganLands

haha yup
let me know if i can help im more than happy to try


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Alrighty. Ill let you know when i get it.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

my current setup


----------



## Mark13

My Setup.


----------



## scooterdayton

*Homemade lightrack*

My Homemade rack i made with leftover steel found around the shop.
who said it has to be pretty? ha fantsy


----------



## f250man

I just have a hand draw print off my buddys truck and I just take measurements of the trucks I build the racks for. And then I got to town and build them. And the back up lights need to be mounted the way they are designed cause they only give a small beam right now and not enough light.


----------



## Humvee27

heres a idea for you how I did mine...I put my wires inside the tubes...to better protect them...it's off the truck right now getting bedliner material on it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59766&highlight=headache+rack


----------



## traviswalker007

*here u go*

custom fabbed brackets and wireing.


----------



## traviswalker007

*more pics*

a few more


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

See i like the looks of the back up light's on the rack. Are they better there or physically under the bumper?


----------



## Mark13

Lil'PlowinMan93;675999 said:


> See i like the looks of the back up light's on the rack. Are they better there or physically under the bumper?


I have two lights under my bumper also and for plowing I like them better then the ones on my backrack. For loading trailers the ones on my backrack are nice though but I feel for plowing they leave to large of a shadow from the bed.

Edit- ones under my bumper. I have another on the other side.


----------



## D DeSantis

Here is my set up nothing special bit works great.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Damn dude i want your truck!


----------



## groundbreakers

Humvee27;675767 said:


> heres a idea for you how I did mine...I put my wires inside the tubes...to better protect them...it's off the truck right now getting bedliner material on it.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59766&highlight=headache+rack


what do you have in between your bed and the steel from the back rack


----------



## 91AK250

heres mine, plan on adding alot more to it soon.


----------



## D DeSantis

I really like that ford I wish I could make my 97 350 look that good! and btw thats also a really cool air hockey table.

Dan


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

91AK250;676167 said:


> heres mine, plan on adding alot more to it soon.


wow thats definately some unique ballast lol


----------



## 91AK250

LOL that thing weighs nothing...maybe 40lbs...my box with 700lbs in it is tucked between the tailgate and the wheel humps...man that has made a world of differance!


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

I have that same air table haha


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

Bump Bump Bump Bump!


----------



## Gix1k4

This might be a thread hi-jack, but I need close up pics of the mounting brackets from any 2000-2006 Chev/GMC trucks. Trying to modify them for our application, but don't want to hack up a set of $100 original mounts until I know it'll work.

Thanks.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## Gix1k4

Thanks Silverado, that's a big help.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Gix1k4;677911 said:


> Thanks Silverado, that's a big help.


Is this a wise ass comment. Sorry i didnt notice he meant back up lights.


----------



## Gix1k4

20Silverado05;678225 said:


> Is this a wise ass comment. Sorry i didnt notice he meant back up lights.


No not at all. I wasn't sure if you posted those for the OP or because i asked for pics of the chevy mounts. Just wanted to be sure to thank you if that's why you posted. Cheers.


----------



## RepoMan207

Here is few of mine. I need to find some brackets for the Work lights....the tool box lids hit off the actually lights. I need something to "L" out and sit back just a tad where the lights brackets mount to it.


----------



## Mark13

Slick lookin' whelen mini edge there repo. 
How do you like those work lights? I've seen them in catalogs but never seen how well they work.


----------



## RepoMan207

These aren't hooked up completly yet. I have 4 on my Tow Truck and they really do light up the entire 85' clearly as they say they do. Expensive though...I paid $53 per at AWDirect.


----------



## Mark13

RepoMan207;678301 said:


> These aren't hooked up completly yet. I have 4 on my Tow Truck and they really do light up the entire 85' clearly as they say they do. Expensive though...I paid $53 per at AWDirect.


Ya, I've been eyeing them there also but I couldn't see myself spending $110 on lights and hoping they were nice.


----------



## RepoMan207

There mint thats for sure. I am interested to see how long they last. I have had my other 4 for 8 months now.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

KC Daylighters and a PSE Amber rotator. Inexpensive and effective.


----------



## RepoMan207

Bernie, are those the CAT lights?

That is a sweet ride man! I love those new super duties


----------



## Bernie Lomax

They are KC Daylighters 4x6. Thanks, love the truck. It's like a Lexus compared to my 04.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

That's a nice set-up repoman! those mini-edge light bars fit and look nice on backracks.


----------



## hammerstein

Back Rack and M9 on GMC.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

That truck looks good for a ford! Haha ill have to look into one of them!


----------



## ColliganLands

Bernie Lomax;678917 said:


> KC Daylighters and a PSE Amber rotator. Inexpensive and effective.


sweet truck
i want it lol


----------



## Big Dog D

Here's a few of mine and the custom brackets we fabbed up for a nice clean rust free install.


----------



## Timmy2500

Not a "Back Rack" brand but here it is anyway


----------



## Truck_Stuff

Timmy2500;679181 said:


> Not a "Back Rack" brand but here it is anyway


----------



## SHunter080703

Bernie Lomax;678917 said:


> KC Daylighters and a PSE Amber rotator. Inexpensive and effective.


Sweet truck.


----------



## RepoMan207

Big Dog....That is nice fab job. It appears to give it a lower profile, if nothing else it widens the stance and cuts down on the vibration. Any chance you made extras?


----------



## Bernie Lomax

Did Pro Rack come up with some sort of patent loop hole or something? How can they produce a pretty much identical item to the Back Rack?


----------



## RepoMan207

It only has to be off by an 1" to duplicate it.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Bernie Lomax;680126 said:


> Did Pro Rack come up with some sort of patent loop hole or something? How can they produce a pretty much identical item to the Back Rack?


I just got my Pro Rack today from the ups man, and it is really nice for only 199 shipped!!!
I'll get pics up when I put it on. Still searching for those damn cat lights everyone talking about.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Truck_Stuff;679206 said:


>


I just installed my new PRO RACK today. It looks great. Thanks Anthony. I will put up a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Truck_Stuff

Burkartsplow;680326 said:


> I just installed my new PRO RACK today. It looks great. Thanks Anthony. I will put up a pic tomorrow.


No thank you sir. Can't wait to see the pics. Same goes for you sjosephlawncare.


----------



## Big Dog D

RepoMan207;680062 said:


> Big Dog....That is nice fab job. It appears to give it a lower profile, if nothing else it widens the stance and cuts down on the vibration. Any chance you made extras?


If you look closely enough at the up close pic it's just 1''X2'' Aluminium channel that we cut to fit what we needed. All you need to do is to notch the top so that it just slides right into the extruded channel that makes the base of the light. Then just drill through the channel and pop in the bolts. It only takes about 15-30 minutes to make em up.


----------



## RepoMan207

Nice....I am putting that on my project lists. Thanks for info, looks good!


----------



## chev_4x4

Orderd Pro Rack and 16x7 light mount on sunday night 
Pro Rack and light mount delivered on tuesday
Pro Rack and light mount installed during break in storm on tuesday
All thats left to do is tie the light into the auxilary light switch.

Thanks to Anthony "Truck Stuff"
for the great deal and service


----------



## Truck_Stuff

chev_4x4;683016 said:


> Orderd Pro Rack and 16x7 light mount on sunday night
> Pro Rack and light mount delivered on tuesday
> Pro Rack and light mount installed during break in storm on tuesday
> All thats left to do is tie the light into the auxilary light switch.
> 
> Thanks to Anthony "Truck Stuff"
> for the great deal and service


Nice it looks great!! And let me say you and Burkartsplow posted some great pics. Thanks again.


----------



## chev_4x4

just a few more of my new pro rack


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I just got a new pro rack from Anthony yesterday, I will be putting it on today and will post some pics later this afternoon.


----------



## Truck_Stuff

Hambrick & Co.;683824 said:


> I just got a new pro rack from Anthony yesterday, I will be putting it on today and will post some pics later this afternoon.


Did you ever put the ProRack on?


----------



## Humvee27

groundbreakers;676149 said:


> what do you have in between your bed and the steel from the back rack


Sorry, I just saw this...the foam tape that you use for caps on trucks...works really slick...


----------



## Wicked500R




----------



## blacksilver

*BaCk RaKe PiCs*

the back rack with some hella dual beams like repo mans, they are rediculous, was out plowing in a storm by lake ontario last night and was the only one out on the road. Those lights were 10times brighter then my headlights.

04' Silverado
Fisher Stainless Steel Xblade


----------



## RangerDogg

vincent;675360 said:


> Code 3 rotator on top with cat lights on the sides.


Nice canyon home much was the snowex and the rack. Thanks


----------



## RangerDogg

vincent;675360 said:


> Code 3 rotator on top with cat lights on the sides.


Nice canyon


----------



## RangerDogg

Sorry went to wrong reply.That is a nice rig .What did it cost for sander and rack.


----------



## riverwalkland

Just google snow ex all the prices are online


----------



## RepoMan207

BlackSilver.......No one seems to fully understand till they use um.....there insane!

I went to assist a Friend with a roll over last week in my pickup, I had parked in front of his Flat bed and turned all my lights on as we were in a bad location. a cop came up to me 5 minutes into it telling me I had to turn them off cause they were blinding the rest of the rescue workers behind my truck. He got kinda pist when I said "awesome" with some enthusiasm.


----------



## blacksilver

*hella lights*

how did you wire yours? Im kinda interrested in wiring them in two switches with the outers and inners seperate.


----------



## RepoMan207

I didn't mess with it....You could, it's easy enough. All you have to do is figure out which wire powers what, bridge the ground to two on the box end, and use two switches rather then one at the box. My lightbar has worklights and alleys on it too, so I put all the worklights in one, and gave each alley there own switch.

I also bought the hide away cables to use to wire it....Longer life, cleaner look. They come 15' & 25' stock......It's like $25..


----------



## blacksilver

*lights*

where you get that light, the one with the amber and white lights in one


----------



## RepoMan207

I went to Parr...It's a Whelen Mini Edge 9M. It has 4 corner strobes, 2 middle strobes in front, 2 alleys lights, and the 2 work lights. 14 light patterns, high and low density. It's a nice little package for the size. I couldn't see buying a full bar and only having what I have in mine.

The price ranges from like $390 to $700 something. You can buy them with just the 4 corner strobes, and without the work and alley lights. They come Mag. Mount, and permanent mount. Permanent mount is the way to go if your on a budget.....It comes with the power supply already rigged for all the lights were the Magnet mount doesn't, even if you only get th basic setup, you can add things as you can afford them. Whelen being who they are, makes it easy to add things on your own without going to a shop. You would want the permanent mount with the "stud Mounts" to mount it to your back rack....let me know if you haven't seen my posts on them. I actually have a set of New stud mounts here if you ever need them. Here is a few links where they sell them. Don't go by the pictures, they show you a fully loaded one, but give you a 4 strobe unit with no work or alley lights. I paid like $700 for mine with everything. I didn't shop around too much, but all said in done I got a good deal.

Sirennet

Parr

KD Lighting

TruckNTow


----------



## RepoMan207

I just checked Parr, it's roughly $650 fully loaded.


----------



## Frozen001

Can someone with the backrack on an 08 F250SD give me the max height from the bed rails?? I don't have much head room in my garage...


----------



## Truck_Stuff

Frozen001;718437 said:


> Can someone with the backrack on an 08 F250SD give me the max height from the bed rails?? I don't have much head room in my garage...


Doesn't look to high.


----------



## Frozen001

Yea, but I only have like 3-4" of clearnace... as it is my radio antenna will hit...


----------



## Truck_Stuff

Frozen001;718452 said:


> Yea, but I only have like 3-4" of clearnace... as it is my radio antenna will hit...


Maybe someone will chime in, but be careful there are two BackRack part numbers for super duties. One is the normal version, the other us a UPS'able version. The UPS'able version is smaller than the normal one. Oh in case you were wondering the normal version is just big enough to bump it into oversize 2 or 3 or something like that. So they made one a little smaller, and the truth is most people wouldn't even know. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Good Luck


----------



## RepoMan207

take it to a machine shop, have them chop it to your threshold an re weld and paint it. It's not as much as you may think, and it won't look like a hack job.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

blacksilver;718074 said:


> the back rack with some hella dual beams like repo mans, they are rediculous, was out plowing in a storm by lake ontario last night and was the only one out on the road. Those lights were 10times brighter then my headlights.
> 
> 04' Silverado
> Fisher Stainless Steel Xblade


Where did you find those hellas? I just searched but nothings coming up for that exact light. Thanks


----------



## Frozen001

Truck_Stuff;718469 said:


> Maybe someone will chime in, but be careful there are two BackRack part numbers for super duties. One is the normal version, the other us a UPS'able version. The UPS'able version is smaller than the normal one. Oh in case you were wondering the normal version is just big enough to bump it into oversize 2 or 3 or something like that. So they made one a little smaller, and the truth is most people wouldn't even know. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Good Luck


I sent them an e-mail a while back, got a response, but my PC crashed and I lost the e-mail...


----------



## Frozen001

double post


----------



## RepoMan207

AW Direct & Truck N Tow Carry's them


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Hey thanks repo


----------



## mikefras

*Trying to stand out of the crowd*

Here is the one I am working on for the Chev Plow Truck.

Should have plenty of room for lights, still have a few mods..


----------



## camconcrete

nice fab job, bow tie looks like it ought to


----------



## mikefras

Thanks, looking forward to seeing it painted Black and red to match the truck.

Might have to modify the Superduty Backrack to incorperate a blue oval.... thank goodness for Plasma cutters tymusic


----------



## camconcrete

now if you could do a ram emblem, that would be a feat in itselfussmileyflag


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

looking good boys


----------



## PlowFan1234

RepoMan207;678297 said:


> Here is few of mine. I need to find some brackets for the Work lights....the tool box lids hit off the actually lights. I need something to "L" out and sit back just a tad where the lights brackets mount to it.


thats a sweet set up u got goin so far


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks PlowMan!


----------



## tojay22

heres one of my new ones. its a weather guard with a code 3 led mini lightbar. i also put backup lights in the lightbar as well with a wig wag setting.


----------



## tojay22

tool box fits right over it without spacing it up to much like the backrack arms do


----------



## Ducke

*Live From the Duck Pond*

Here's my set up, I put my Mini bar on magnets on the roof as I use my rack to carry ladders and long lumber in the summer.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Hi, nice trucks guys. I have a question, my buddy is putting on a low pro delta champian tool box and he has the cargo light where the C shape is on the back rack. Now do you guys think that the tool box will afeact that?( the lid) thanks (sorry for posting it here i just thought that you guys may now)


----------



## iamklink

Repo,
i sent you a msg 
are those brackets from amazon?
http://www.amazon.com/Backrack-9100...6555&sr=1-15&keywords=backrack#productDetails

i want to do rectangular lights on my rack mounted on brackets to the standard bracket holes
im wondering about the clearance of the lights with the top of the rack bc i dont want the lights sticking above the top of the rack...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my pro rack with strobe lights aka ogre ears


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here is my set up


----------



## fordtruck661

Here is a picture of what I did. I plan on adding some LED strobe lights under the brake lights soon.


----------



## tyler886

Nothing fancy, but a picture of mine.


----------



## Deerewashed

just so you know you have the mounts on the wrong sides..... the angle shouldnt be in like that.


----------



## tyler886

I purposely mounted them that way. I said I was going to drill them for a couple small d-ring mounts for tie downs. As you can see, I havent got to them yet!


----------



## snowish10

This is my custom backrack, with a whelen century light bar, with the far outside two lights go on when I shift to backup and the inside two have a switch to turn them on.


----------



## EGLC




----------



## CLP

My back rack I made a few years ago. I wanted something clean and strong as I haul culverts ect. on it.


----------



## snowplowpro

heres mine


----------



## mortician79

I am wondering of there is a centre mount bracket for the back rack that will "swing" out of the way when you need to enter a low clearance area? If I have my light bar on my roof when I enter my garage it rubs, it would be nice to mount to my back rack, but have it on a bracket that will swing out of the way when needed.

Thoughts??


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm pretty sure there is. There are some generic ones on aw direct if not.


----------



## jhall22guitar

mortician79;1654973 said:


> I am wondering of there is a centre mount bracket for the back rack that will "swing" out of the way when you need to enter a low clearance area? If I have my light bar on my roof when I enter my garage it rubs, it would be nice to mount to my back rack, but have it on a bracket that will swing out of the way when needed.
> 
> Thoughts??


Yes Backrack has their own, It was hard to find and when i needed the mount i couldnt find it again but they do have on, $50 I believe. Thumbs Up


----------



## mortician79

Thanks guys!tymusic


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I've got pro racks with mini century lightbars on both trucks. About half way down the page.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95545&highlight=kennedy+landscaping&page=23


----------



## Polar beard

Because I love to dig up old threads....and I love headache racks

1st is custom built on my old 1998 K2500HD

2nd I just finished today on the 2002 2500HD

Second has full length bed rails with handles as well and welded on D-rings


----------



## alldayrj

Just wondering why you made the top bar lower than the cab roof? What happens when you put lumber etc up there


----------



## Polar beard

alldayrj;1771625 said:


> Just wondering why you made the top bar lower than the cab roof? What happens when you put lumber etc up there


I make them that way for several reasons. First being that you maintain full visibility of the 3rd brake light. Second, I never haul lumber that way. The headache racks are used to mount lights and to protect from things coming through the rear window. I have busted out more than one from a bouncing log while hauling firewood.


----------



## alldayrj

So why extend the corners higher like a lumber carrying one?

Backrack brand has a notch for the 3rd brakelight and also protect the cab corner


----------



## Polar beard

The ears get Grote LED's mounted to them for forward facing lights . My opinion is that the ears give a more natural look than random lights just sticking up from nowhere. I also don't like the look for the main crossbars above the cab. Just my opinion. 

I do not like the notch. That is really the only reason and is my opinion (which I know not everybody likes ) Thumbs Up 

I wont buy anything I can fab myself.


----------



## locallawncare.c

Haven't seen any safety racks yet, so here is mine, put a couple of led flood lights on, they are pretty bright for using so little power and being off of ebay, think I got the pair for $30 bucks or so, wired them up to a constant 12v so I can turn them on without the truck being on, didn't reverse wire them because I don't plow and don't need them on all the time when reversing, just when additional light is needed, they each have a switch, here is a couple nighttime pics. I love the safety rack, very practical and actually gives the truck a nice look, plus not everyone has them because it costs a little more than a standard backrack. For anyone with one of these NNBS trucks there is a ventilation flap on eaither side of the back of the cab, its a rubber flap and provides easy access to run wires into the cab without doing the whole 3rd brake light thing, also there is a ground just below the rear speaker inside the cab.


----------



## S-205

Checking up on my 2011 S205

EDIT: Totally wrong thread. Sweet back racks though...


----------



## Polar beard

A.T.T.;1772472 said:


> Checking up on my 2011 S205
> 
> EDIT: Totally wrong thread. Sweet back racks though...


Tell you what, Ill trade you one custom headache rack for that S205. Thumbs Up


----------



## backhoedude22

*Custom aluminum rack advertisement*

This is the aluminum rack i built for my truck to advertise my welding shop.


----------



## Polar beard

Looks awesome backhoedude!!!


----------



## Plow_king

I'll Play.


----------



## backhoedude22

Thanks Polar Beard


----------



## S-205

Polar beard;1772533 said:


> Tell you what, Ill trade you one custom headache rack for that S205. Thumbs Up


I'll run the numbers and get back to you payup


----------



## Triton2286

Just finished installing this not more than 10min ago.

Bedliner made it take 5x longer than it needed. :angry:


----------



## NorthernProServ

LED light bar with LED AUX lights


----------



## wilsonsground

Not a back rack, custom made. But this is what i went from and to.. I like the cleaner look. In the front I have the atomic cab lights with smoked lenses.


----------



## TMLGC

wilsonsground;1775068 said:


> Not a back rack, custom made. But this is what i went from and to.. I like the cleaner look. In the front I have the atomic cab lights with smoked lenses.


I really like that a lot, great job.


----------



## wilsonsground

TMLGC;1775480 said:


> I really like that a lot, great job.


Thanks. The lights on the rack are made by Towmate with lifetime warranty, built in flasher. And the tail lights/directional have 2 leds/each from local tractor supply. All wired into a trailer plug for when the rack comes off the truck it's as simple as unplug


----------



## LopatLT7495

I have more pics but for some reason they will not upload


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nothing special





here is a video


----------



## Noborine

Nothing Crazy Just The Way I Like It!


----------

